# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts De Zeeuw (Groningen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: De Zeeuw

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Medisch Centrum Ruskenborg, Huisartsenpraktijk Hage, Groningen

Adres: Johan Dijkstralaan 3, Groningen

Website: www.huisartsenhage.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts De Zeeuw*

----------

